# the worlds largest cross



## AdriaanSteyn

I know that many many photos have been taken of the Burj Al Arab. But I seldom see photos from the ocean side indicating the size and magnitude of the controversial "World's Largest Cross".

There was a considerable controversy regarding the claim that the structure looks like a huge Christian cross when viewed by anyone sailing into city. Some locals claim that this was an intentional move on the part of the British architects. This issue is more ironic when one considers that the Burj Al Arab (Tower of the Arabs) is widely considered to be Dubais most important landmark. 

I took this photo on a recent boat trip. I used a Canon 350D and a 28-200mm Canon lens.  I love the postcard look to the photo with the clouds almost beaming past the massive structure into the air.

your comments would be appreciated.
many thanks
Adriaan


----------



## astrostu

I like it - it has great symmetry.  It looks grainy, though ... is this just an artifact of size reduction for your posting it here?


----------



## AdriaanSteyn

I would believe so. The original size in RAW is huge so I had to taper it down considerably.

thanks for the reply


----------



## LaFoto

You are right, Adriaan, one hardly ever gets to see this view, mostly we get to see side views which make the spinnaker shape of the building much more obvious.
To my mind, there is a lot of wishful thinking (per part of some groups of people) in interpreting the structure as a Christian cross ... I take the cross shape on this side of the building as something necessary to keep the entire structure upright, more than anything else. But it is up to everyone's interpretation, of course...

Anyhow, this is a very symmetrical photo, which I appreciate, but also I wonder why it is so grainy when it obviously was taken on a bright, sunny day?


----------

